# Do Intact Dogs Put Off a Different Smell?



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok let me go further into this, lol. Orion has been neutered since he was 4 1/2 mo. old. Now I have seen male or female intact or speutered smell and mark over where another dog has pottied. But Krusher and Orion go outside together, Krusher will sniff his urine then do that weird mouth thing, "chatter" i call it, like he has just smelled a female dog in heat or something, is weird, I have just never seen a dog do that to a neutered male, a spayed or intact female yes but never to a male.

SO do intact dogs put off a different oddor in their urine than spayed/neutered dogs do? I am sure they do, just wondering, lol. And what is that mouth chattering thing they do, why do they do that? 


ok those are my supid or non stupid questions for the day, lmaoo  ((hugs))


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have to say the my boy King's pee smells SOOO bad, like if he pees in the house I know its him and know right away, Tonka is only 10 months now and I do not smell anything yet, and I do not notice my females urine smell but they all eat the same (Diamond brand) and drink about the same amout of water and King's just smells HORABLE and he marks over all the females pee and Tonkas. The cattering thing tonka does ALOT when sniffing alot of diffrent things and sents i think its similar to fleming in a horse.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you talking about the flehmen response? Where they kind of grimace and make a weird face? If you are that's cause they're taking in the chemical scent of whatever they're smelling. So yes, intact and speutered animals would have a different chemical scent.

(pst. my new camera is on the truck for delivery! yay)


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

truepits92 said:


> I have to say the my boy King's pee smells SOOO bad, like if he pees in the house I know its him and know right away, Tonka is only 10 months now and I do not smell anything yet, and I do not notice my females urine smell but they all eat the same (Diamond brand) and drink about the same amout of water and King's just smells HORABLE and he marks over all the females pee and Tonkas. The cattering thing tonka does ALOT when sniffing alot of diffrent things and sents i think its similar to fleming in a horse.


Well none of their pee smells bad and they all eat Diamond as well, always have but, I am just talking about observing the dogs outside, lol. And yes that is kinda what I am talking about, I knew what it was calle din horhses and I knew why they did it, just didn't know that is what it was called in dogs, lol. Thanks 



k8nkane said:


> Are you talking about the flehmen response? Where they kind of grimace and make a weird face? If you are that's cause they're taking in the chemical scent of whatever they're smelling. So yes, intact and speutered animals would have a different chemical scent.
> 
> (pst. my new camera is on the truck for delivery! yay)


it's not a grimace, it is snifing the urine and then the mouth does this chattering movement, I have seen dogs do the grimace thing though, that is not realyl what this is, lol. ooo thanks for the last info, I kinda figured they did but was wondering 

ANd OMG how cool, hehehe you know I expect pics soon, RTFM  or just kick and throw a fit


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Fixed dogs have different levels of hormones and I am not sure if they lack testasterone completely but their levels should be bellow of an intact dog. I am sure other hormone levels are off which would cause a different smell than a fixed male. This is also why they tell you to fix a dog, because it is desexed and it no longer poses a threat in competition since it cannot reproduce against the other household male.
P
uppies smell change around 5-6 months when they begin producing test. This is why before that the older dogs would allow them to get away with bad behaviours, at 5-6 months they loose the puppy privalege because they are now on the way to becoming adults and their hormones change. This is why the older dog starts correcting the dog in a stronger manner, they can smell the change and therefore it is no longer a silly chubby puppy lol


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Dogs have an additional organ in their nasal cavity known as Jacobson's organ. This organ's function can best be described as a combination of taste and smell. Dogs can literally taste the air. A dog that is experiencing this taste/smell experience usually holds his mouth in a semi-open position that resembles a grin or a mouth popping routine that
basically concentrates the smell into the saliva for better reception to said organ.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> Fixed dogs have different levels of hormones and I am not sure if they lack testasterone completely but their levels should be bellow of an intact dog. I am sure other hormone levels are off which would cause a different smell than a fixed male. This is also why they tell you to fix a dog, because it is desexed and it no longer poses a threat in competition since it cannot reproduce against the other household male.
> P
> uppies smell change around 5-6 months when they begin producing test. This is why before that the older dogs would allow them to get away with bad behaviours, at 5-6 months they loose the puppy privalege because they are now on the way to becoming adults and their hormones change. This is why the older dog starts correcting the dog in a stronger manner, they can smell the change and therefore it is no longer a silly chubby puppy lol


Thanks David, great info 



Padlock said:


> Dogs have an additional organ in their nasal cavity known as Jacobson's organ. This organ's function can best be described as a combination of taste and smell. Dogs can literally taste the air. A dog that is experiencing this taste/smell experience usually holds his mouth in a semi-open position that resembles a grin or a mouth popping routine that
> basically concentrates the smell into the saliva for better reception to said organ.


Thank you Paddy this is what I was lookin for, that totally explains it


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Padlock said:


> Dogs have an additional organ in their nasal cavity known as Jacobson's organ. This organ's function can best be described as a combination of taste and smell. Dogs can literally taste the air. A dog that is experiencing this taste/smell experience usually holds his mouth in a semi-open position that resembles a grin or a mouth popping routine that
> basically concentrates the smell into the saliva for better reception to said organ.


nice I didnt know the term for it, good posting bro!


----------

